# Sta-Green Crab Ex Plus - any reviews?



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

Saw this at Lowe's and was interested bc it has Prodiamene in it. Have you used it before and how were results? Also, is the prodiamene in 1 application going to be enough for a full season?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It should work. The rates tend to be on the low side, so doing two applications at 6 weeks apart might be good. There should be a table on the bag with max rates.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Prodamine is very popular, so it should work well.

If it will last the full season or not depends on the concentration of the active ingredient (prodamine) which it will say on the label. Further down the label it should say how long each application strength will last.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I used the Sta-Green brand with _dithiopyr_ last spring. No complaints about the results. It worked just fine. 
I found the application to be tricky because it was very dusty and the prills were very small. I made it work using a handheld spreader.
Other forum members had a better app experience than me, so the trick may be finding a bag that has been cared for (e.g., not left out in the elements for long periods, not beaten within an inch of its life, not a resting perch for the Garden Section Birds at every Lowe's, etc).


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That product supplies quite a bit of fast release nitrogen for the amount of pre-emergent it carries, with its 30-0-3 (w/0.37% prodiamine) analysis being ~ 10% ammoniacal N and 20%-ish urea.. of which 6.7% is SRN. That will give you quite a Nitrogen punch, if you're looking for that.

If my math is right you'll get an approximately 2:1 Nitrogenrodiamine ratio, which at the bag rate supplies 0.8#N and just under half a pound of prodiamine (a.i.). That should give you approx 4-mo of pre-emergent coverage. If you shoot for minimum 1# ai as I do in the south then you need to double that application (Round 1 and again Round 2) but that comes with a lot of nitrogen. Be ready to mow !?!


----------



## djdonnyd (Jun 2, 2019)

Been using Sta Green for the last three years. Usually do a couple applications. Works fine for me.


----------



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

How far apart do you apply your "couple"?


----------



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

I did one application last year. I didn't really care for the growth push heading into the summer. It's possible that I may have under-applied the product. I had a lot of crabgrass in my backyard. My front lawn didn't have as much.


----------

